# Correlation? Good kisser=good lover?



## indiecat

Can a person who is not a good kisser be a good lover? Is kissing any indication of how good they are in bed? 

I know it's a weird question. But wonder if it holds true, it could save a lot of time!! lol


----------



## unsure78

i would say for me (in my limited experience) yes good kisser = good lover... bad kisser= not as good in bed, though can be improved if they are willing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator

*Like anything else, you're going to run the full gamut of opinions on this subject matter. But I would say that as a general rule, this statement is basically true.

But as with anything else, there are exceptions to any rule. You can actually have any of the following: 

*great kissers = great lovers
*great kissers = lousy lovers
*lousy kissers = great lovers
*lousy kissers = lousy lovers

And what a lousy kisser is lacking in their kissing skills, it can sure be fun for the more experienced partner to bring them up to snuff in that department ~ just as in lovemaking!*


----------



## PBear

People have different views on "good" though... But one thing I'd say in both cases... "Good" may mean willing/able to learn what turns the other person on. I know I've changed my kissing technique with my SO, and I'm pretty sure I've learned new ways to make her orgasm. I'd like to think that my desire to make her feel good makes me a "good" lover. 

Not that I think I was a serious slouch in the sack before! . But I'm just better, for her at least! 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3Xnocharm

Bad kisser doesnt get a chance to be my lover, so I really cannot say!  Yes, its THAT important to me!


----------



## Dollystanford

Yes there is a correlation in my opinion
May be exceptions to the rule but I haven't met any


----------



## manticore

my opinión, and feel free to correct me

yes, great kisser = great lover, men that are great kissers is not just becuase they have kissed alot of women, but because they put effort in leraning how women got pleasure from kissing, a man that uses this ratonale is the kind of man that also will put effort in learning how the please women in bed and not just satisfy his needs


----------



## happy as a clam

3Xnocharm said:


> Bad kisser doesnt get a chance to be my lover, so I really cannot say!  Yes, its THAT important to me!


Totally agree! I can't imagine being with someone who I didn't enjoy (I mean REALLY enjoy) kissing! First time SO and I kissed, I knew I had found my perfect kissing partner. There's just a certain way you like to kiss, and when your partner has the same "style" it just works! And it works well. And of course, kissing leads to other things... :smthumbup:

Never a day goes by I'm not smooching my honey...


----------



## Jellybeans

I generally don't want to sleep with a bad kisser so it never would get as far as finding out if they were a good lover or not.

Though I can honestly say I haven't met too many "bad" kissers.

Question, do you most of you french kiss all the time? I find that soft lip kisses are lovely and some of my favorite with some tongue action mixedin.


----------



## Jellybeans

3Xnocharm said:


> Bad kisser doesnt get a chance to be my lover, so I really cannot say!  Yes, its THAT important to me!


Haha. I typed the same thing w/o having read your post first. :smthumbup:

Oh and also, correlation is not causation. Maybe they just suck in bed. Haha.


----------



## Married but Happy

One of the best lovers I had was a terrible kisser - sort of a cross between an anaconda swallowing a sheep and a roto-rooter. She did improve in the kissing department over time, thankfully, but she was awesome in bed and quickly learned what I liked to make it even better.


----------



## PBear

Jellybeans said:


> I generally don't want to sleep with a bad kisser so it never would get as far as finding out if they were a good lover or not.
> 
> Though I can honestly say I haven't met too many "bad" kissers.
> 
> Question, do you most of you french kiss all the time? I find that soft lip kisses are lovely and some of my favorite with some tongue action mixedin.


My SO much prefers this. My STBXW was more of the tonsil-hockey school of thought. I just go with the flow. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## indiecat

Have you been with someone who kisses with their mouth wide open? Weird! Do you tell them, 'shut your mouth a bit, I can't find your lips'. Lol!


----------



## Jellybeans

You mean, like this?










My first kiss was with a guy who licked me ALL over my face. It was horrible and I was traumatized for a LONG time. 

Luckily kissing got better. Ooh la la (just not with him cause I promptly ended it after that).


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Ug. So having a talk with Mr Indecicive aka Friends Forever Hat. We have all-day plans tomorrow to go to a nearby attraction which means 2 hours there and 2 hours back. I don't want to spoil the day by talking on the way there so I figure I'll bring it up on the way home. I have decided what I can do with and without. I am to young to not have passion in the bedroom and I can't have it without good kissing. 

On the up side, we have a new employee at work and she is exactly my age, happily married and she and her husband have quite a few single male friends around my age. I really enjoy her company so may have made a new friend plus a wingman! I sense a door shutting and a window opening!


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Oh and I've had a wide open kisser - it was very overwhelming. Also someone who, when excited gets a bit like a propeller. Not sexy.

But for the most part, most guys are pretty decent kissers, I'd say.


----------



## Jellybeans

EnjoliWoman said:


> I don't want to spoil the day by talking on the way there so I figure I'll bring it up on the way home. I have decided what I can do with and without. I am to young to not have passion in the bedroom and I can't have it without good kissing.


Good idea that you are planning to talk to him about THE PASSION!

I hope you guys have fun on your outing. Maybe your friend can introduce you to some hot single guys


----------



## firebelly1

Generally I'm with you JB - if he's a bad kisser I'm not motivated to sleep with him. I have had some awkward first kisses from people who turned out to be really good kissers, but awkward is different than bad technique. 

Some guys are decent enough kissers but have thin lips. I like a little flesh - kind of everywhere - but on the lips too. I'm also really not a fan of kissing a smoker. 

One of the things I missed when I'd been in my marriage a while was making out. It's hot to kiss and fondle for a long time as opposed to getting a few kisses before he starts moving south.


----------



## stillhoping

My most recent partner didn't seem to care too much about kissing, at least not deep kisses. But so tender when he did. Now, over time, he has come to realize that I really like kissing, so he has improved. In bed, pretty amazing, always looking to make me smile! I tell him when he does something I really like and believe me, he does it again if he thinks it will"ring my bell"


----------



## omgitselaine

From my experience the guys who i've had great first kisses has always been my best lovers so yes i do believe there's a correlation with being a good kisser and a good lover IMHO


----------



## Ceegee

I'm a fantastic kisser, so...yes.


----------



## lifeistooshort

I had one that stuck his tongue straight out in my mouth and didn't move it at all. It was gross and awkward, and he sucked in bed too. We'd had a few dates and that was our first and last intimate encounter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## firebelly1

lifeistooshort said:


> I had one that stuck his tongue straight out in my mouth and didn't move it at all. It was gross and awkward, and he sucked in bed too. We'd had a few dates and that was our first and last intimate encounter.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, next time you'll know not to let it get that far. I'm gonna take this thread as my definitive guide. Bad kisser = bad in bed.


----------



## arbitrator

firebelly1 said:


> Well, next time you'll know not to let it get that far. I'm gonna take this thread as my definitive guide. *Bad kisser = bad in bed.*


*That is the consummate equation!*


----------

